# Want to get it right!



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new and thinking of getting a pair of rabbits. I have never owned a rabbit before so looking for lots of advice please!  

My first question is we have a small garden but it doesn't have real grass, is this ok? It's just patio. We plan to get an Xl rabbit manor, which has permanently attached run etc and is huge. 

Second, how much per month does food and hay cost for two mini Rexes as this is the breed we like. We shop on zooplus for our cats so will prob get food from there! 

We would like to litter train the rabbits just to make cleaning out easier really, is it easy? Any tips? When the rabbits are litter trained can you bring their litter tray inside so that when they are in the house they don't poo and wee everywhere by using the tray or is that asking too much? Just wondering, the poo and wee doesn't bother me as I am handy with the Hoover and cleaning!

That's it for now and a massive thank you in advance


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

I have a mini Rex too. They're absolutely adorable and unbelievably soft!

I've never calculated how much keeping keeping a rabbit costs per month so I can't get you there. In terms of hay though I'm not sure if it's just my Charlie specifically or their breed but he's not a fan of hay. I'm still trying to find a hay that he enjoys so that's something to keep in mind. I buy his pellets from Amazon in a giant 13kg bag because it's cheaper and lasts ages.

I litter trained Charlie pretty easily and after he was neutered he's been almost as clean with himself as my cat is. My second rabbit is a bit more of a handful though. My tips for litter training:

1. Make sure the tray is big enough. Most rabbits like to lay in their trays and my two together just about fit laying down in theirs at the same time.
2. Some rabbits like to pee high. So you may want to buy a box with high walls and make an opening for them to get in. I've got 3 litter boxes, a regular cat one, one of those triangle rabbit ones and a rectangular one with a high back. Currently using the cat one but when I have more space I will probably buy a bigger box. You might want to keep 2 boxes just to make sure they have access to them whenever they need them.
3. If they pee outside of the litter to begin with soak up the pee with a tissue, put it in the litter box and cover it with some hay or whatever litter you're using. They'll relate the box to their own pee and it'll seem much more normal for them to use.
4. The same goes for bunny poop. Charlie still drops some in his cage here and there but since they're easily cleaned up and he can't help the occasional drop it's fine not an issue. My second rabbit Holly is the same though she is unspayed so she drops more. The majority end up in the box because they make an effort to poo there.
5. Whatever litter you use, put some hay in there too next to it. A lot of rabbits like to sit in the box and eat hay while they do their business.
6. I use cat litter box liners with my rabbits litters. They don't chew or nibble the plastic (though some might) and it makes cleaning a lot easier. I think a black bin bag might work for bigger boxes. I'd test it out with supervision to begin with. If you see nibbles in the bag then stop using it.
7. You'll want to clean the litter out every 2-3 days. I find that the smell gets pretty bad after day 3.

What do you plan to use as a litter? I used to use just straw (with hay for eating on top) but it wasn't effective at preventing the smell from travelling around my house. Now I use an untreated wood based cat litter (I get mine at Wilkinsons) too underneath the straw and it works a lot better. There are some other options available to you but I find that the wood litter is cheap and easily available.

Here's a link with a useful video to help you a little more Eddy & Rambo Bunny : litter training  this lady has an Instagram too which has rabbit tips and adorable pictures of her rabbits!

Good luck with your bunnies! They're stressful at first especially when you don't understand their behaviour! You might find that the two behave completely differently to one another but once you've spent time with them and fibally understand their actions they're an absolute pleasure to care for!


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

If I have the right hutch and run combo, the one that you described is only 125cm long buy 128cm deep which would be 4 foot either way. Not really ideal on it's own, as the 4 x 4 under run won't leave much space for running and stretching. If I have got the wrong one then I apologise 

That hutch is a lot of money for what it really is. 

The recommended size for rabbits is a 6 x 2 hutch, with a permanently attached run of 8 x 4 so that would be the sort of size you are looking at really. 

You don't have to be limited to just a hutch and run though - people use playhouses and sheds which are great if you have the space. I have a 6 x 4 shed with attached run for my two mini breed rabbits. 

They don't need grass, so you are fine putting them on concrete or slabs, so long as you give them 24 hour access to hay. 

As for how much they cost, it's hard to work out per month, but for me the price breakdown is like this - it does depend on where you get your supplies from of course.

Per Month:

Food Pellets - £5

Hay - £10 (I use mainly square bales which I get free from a family farm, but the £10 is for their treat hays to give them some variety)

Toys - I spend £5 or so on toys a month, if I split my spending throughout the year, but they have lots of free toys made of cardboard etc also

Cleaning supplies - about £2 if I split it over the course of a year

Insurance is a good one to have at about £25 a month I think, but I don't have my two insured at the moment 

So I am spending maybe £22 a month 

Yearly

Accomodation Maintanance - this is hard to work out, but basically cuprinol to weather proof the shed, replacement shelves if things break, new lino regularly, roof felt and so on, so lets say I spend approx £50 a year on this

Vaccinations - £25 a time, with the new combo vaccine they only need one a year

A vet check every 6 months at £20 a time - it's included free with the vaccs so I only pay that once really.

so an extra £95 a year

One off - I got both of mine spayed (which you should too because it stops raging hormones and prevents uterine cancer in females) that was £80 each so £160

The food and hay is not too expensive, it's the rest that really adds up, although your hay bill will be considerably larger than mine if you are paying pet shop prices, one bag of hay costs £5 at my local shop and they eat that in two days, so it works out cheaper if you buy hay from a local farm at between £5 - £7 for a square bale


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you so so much for your detailed replies, that is so helpful, amazing!!! You have really helped me and I appreciate you taking so much time and putting in so much detail. The hutch is 6 ft wide, 3 ft deep and 4.5ft high, 27 sq ft in total, is that ok? Its the one on rabbithutches.co.uk the manor xl. Relieved about the grass issue and I can get big bales of hay and store them in the shed so they can have that all the time. My only other worry is that we have a lot of urban foxes coming into the garden. Do you think this will fox proof enough The Manor 6ft Extra Large Rabbit Hutch
Im paranoid about foxes and keeping them indoors is not an option due to indoor cats and not enough space. Thanks again in advance!


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Great advice from catpud and farhana

I also have mini rexes and they're beautiful wonderful bunnies - but please note they have a genetic tendency to sore hocks, as their fur is so soft, so an uncovered patio would be quite hard on them.

Mine are on grass and have been fine so far, and I believe the best substrate for them would be to cover their floor with a thick later of hay - but in an 8' x 4' run that would be a lot of hay


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rabbity12 said:


> The Manor 6ft Extra Large Rabbit Hutch
> I'm paranoid about foxes and keeping them indoors is not an option due to indoor cats and not enough space. Thanks again in advance!


I started off with that one - as did someone else on here at the same time.
Within a few weeks, she'd bought a shed and run

See this thread 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/322536-new-rabbit-owner.html

and shortly after I got my joiner to make me a new one

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rabbits/352485-new-home-pic-heavy.html

You can see the one you're looking at on both threads and it really is smaller than it looks on the site

Maybe check out welfare hutches for their 6ft ones eg
6ft x 4.5ft Rabbit Hutch Under Run

It's slightly more, but will save you buying a second enclosure in a few months


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I will bear in mind the surface as well. Is this one any better UkPetsOnline.com - Site Maintenance


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

You are getting some good advice on here, and well done for doing your research first.

Rabbits make fantastic pets, as long as you don't expect them to be cuddlebunnies. They are lively and curious, and will interact on their terms. as a prey species, they often try and avoid being overhandled, but may come for nose rubs (which in bunny language tells them that you adore them, and they are boss.)

Firstly, it is OK to keep rabbits on concrete (we do). We just add in big boxes and large litter trays stuffed with hay. It is easier to sweep and scrub concrete, and you don't have to worry about them digging out.

However, as someone has already mentioned, rexes have a pre disposition to sore hocks, so need to be kept on soft surfaces, such as deep hay. Concrete isn't the best surface for them.

The accommodation that you have been looking at looks far bigger than it actually is, and is unfortunately far too small for two rabbits.

You need to aim for the equivalent of a 6ft by 2ft hutch, attached to a large run. To give you an idea of size, our local rescue asks for a minimum of 48 square foot permanent access for an average pair of buns. Some ask for more.

This would be the equivalent of a 6ft by 2ft hutch, attached to a 6ft by 6ft run. And that is the minimum. Bigger is better.

A Hutch is Not Enough - Rabbit Welfare Assocation & Fund (RWAF)

Litter trays - some rabbits naturally litter train themselves, others take longer. Most of ours are very clean, but the odd one drops pellets all over the place. They all wee in the litter trays (just as well, as we have several houe rabbits. )

They may drop pellets everywhere to mark territory until they are neutered/spayed.

I can highly recommend using underbed storage boxes as litter trays- nice and deep. (try Tescos, the Range, Wilkinsons). We don't like the little shop bought ones.

As for how much rabbits cost to keep?

Not too much on a daily basies. You don't need to give them fresh - loads of hay and some high quality pellets is enough. The occasional treat such as herbs, apples or rose leaves, etc is enough.

They need a regular fresh supply of hay. We buy hay by the bale, which is much cheaper. They get through a lot.

Always buy high quality pellets such as Science Selective - but they don't need many so a big bag will last for ages and ages. Recycle newspapers for the bottom of the hutch and litter trays. Don't use sawdust, as it can cause respiratory issues.

You don't need shop bought toys. Rbbits enjoy big boxes to explore, or loo rolls or little boxes stuffed with hay and a few herbs just as well.

The single most expensive cost is for veterinary care -

- for annual vaccinations
- for spaying and neutering
- for dentals (not uncommon) 
- for illness

I can strongly recommend either insuring or saving a regular amount a month. A rabbit can go downhill very, very quickly, which means expensive out of hours vet appointments are sometimes unavoidable, as are overnight stops if they go into stasis, which can be deadly.

This is where most of our money goes. 

Re foxes - it might be better to look at a shed with an attached run. You can add levels to a shed to increase square footage. With foxes about it would be wiser to shut them in the shed at night.

The other option is to have house bunnies!


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you for all your help and advice. Maybe I don't have enough space for bunnies then as anything bigger than the hutch I suggested wouldn't fit in our patio, it's tiny as we live in the city. I hoped that would be enough as we would have them loose in the house when we are home so they would be in the hutch daytime and out morning and evening. Oh well, maybe it isn't meant to be  we can't have them as house bunnies as we have 3 indoor cats, but we could have them inside when we are there to supervise and can shut the cats upstairs or downstairs. Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## farhana (Mar 15, 2014)

Rabbity12 said:


> Thank you for all your help and advice. Maybe I don't have enough space for bunnies then as anything bigger than the hutch I suggested wouldn't fit in our patio, it's tiny as we live in the city. I hoped that would be enough as we would have them loose in the house when we are home so they would be in the hutch daytime and out morning and evening. Oh well, maybe it isn't meant to be  we can't have them as house bunnies as we have 3 indoor cats, but we could have them inside when we are there to supervise and can shut the cats upstairs or downstairs. Thanks again for all your help.


That's such a shame. I've got a cat and 2 rabbits and while they don't get along they don't attack each other. In fact they fear each other most of the time haha.

Have you considered keeping them in a room without cat access? Mine stay in a spare bedroom which my cat is usually not allowed in. Though she's been there before and has never hurt any of them. I guess it depends on the personality of your cats and the rabbits you get... none of my pets are real fighters.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

I don't have a room I could keep them in as the spare room in tiny. I couldn't leave them and the cats unsupervised whilst I am at work. I've contacted a local carpenter to see if they could custom build a rabbit home under our decking stairs as we go down them to get to the patio. It is a big space but due to the shape we couldn't buy a hutch and run but we could get one made to fit the space exactly, it would be over 6 foot long, about 4 foot wide, very tall at one end and low at the other and then I could attach a run using one of the runaround pipes and have it on the patio? Fingers crossed!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabbity12 said:


> Thank you for all your help and advice. Maybe I don't have enough space for bunnies then as anything bigger than the hutch I suggested wouldn't fit in our patio, it's tiny as we live in the city. I hoped that would be enough as we would have them loose in the house when we are home so they would be in the hutch daytime and out morning and evening. Oh well, maybe it isn't meant to be  we can't have them as house bunnies as we have 3 indoor cats, but we could have them inside when we are there to supervise and can shut the cats upstairs or downstairs. Thanks again for all your help.


I "liked" your post, because you are obviously looking at it in a responsible way, not because you may not be able to have rabbits after all. It's a shame, because I'm sure you will make a great owner.

If inside isn't an option, have you thought about guinea pigs? There are lots in rescues desperately waiting for their forever homes.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you! I really have my heart set on bunnies, although I have nothing against guinea pigs, bunnies would be my first choice. However, I won't get bunnies if I can't give them the life they need and deserve. I'm hoping the carpenter will come round next week and give me some ideas and quote for the custom build idea for under the steps. I really like the runaround website, thanks pf for pointing me in that direction and am thinking the hutch built under the steps and then using the patio as the run could work. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hie everyone, I also wondered what the best food or most recommended food is? There is such a variety out there! We would prob buy from zooplus. Looking forward to the carpenter coming now


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Good luck -I hope he gives you good news.
We switched out bunnies from excel food to selective science which is one of the best rabbit food - high with fibre. Definitely would recommend it.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, I'll have a look for that one. I don't want to get too excited until the carpenter has been as he may say it will cost a fortune or there is some prob but I'm trying to be positive as it's a huge space that otherwise wouldn't be used at all and then the whole patio could be the run, hooray! Just reading up on vaccinations, neutering etc at the moment to pass the time and try not to get over excited - sorry to sound crazy but have waited for 8 years to get our own place with some outside space to have a bunny


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ps I forgot to say, Funky your rabbits are all so gorgeous


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Agree with Funky. Science Selective is a good choice.

I do hope you find a way to fit the accommodation in. You can often fit in more space by going up, if floor space is at a premium. A 2 storey 6ft hutch will give you nearly 24 square foot.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

Very excited for you - I waited 5 years for mine and they're wonderful!
The under - steps solution sounds like a good one
And mine are also on science selective - the junior version for now!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Thank you -some of them unfortunately passed away:-(
I would recommend to get bunnies from RSPCA or other rescue centre they will be vaccinated and neutered plus they can either bond them for you or you can pick up the pair which is already bonded.

Remember -if is not about looks -bunnies which usually are picked last are -albino (white fur red eyes), black and agouti (wild rabbit colour).
We have black and agouti and we had albino -I personally love albino bunnies!


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Sorry to hear that Funky, bet they are hopping away happily at rainbow bridge waiting for you  

Well, I have some good news. The carpenter came and was great. Said making the home shouldn't be too hard - it will be 8 foot 8 long and about one foot high at the lowest end but over 6 feet high at the highest. There is lots to consider and it will be costly but am so relieved it can be done! We plan to get two mini rex babies and have found a great ethical breeder nearby who we can visit soon  my main concern is fox proofing as we have foxes in the garden even in broad daylight....


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Great news.
My bunnies are inside so I cannot advise about good fox prof but many people here would probably give you very good advice.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

Regarding fox proofing, a good strong mesh is a must. They can chew through chicken wire, so you preferably want a heavy duty weld mesh with no bigger than half inch gaps, or you could go the whole hog if money is no issue and get mesh that is practically steel bars. 

The other important one is ensuring that nothing can dig in or out so if anything is on top of soil it need to be meshed underneath then the soil put back, or concreted or slabs put down first (shouldn't be an issue with your patio, that's done already  )

Next you want all of the doors to be padlocked and preferably with two bolts - one on top of the door and the other at the bottom. This is so that the fox cannot get a paw hold and pull off a door. Foxes can undo bolts if not padlocked shut. You can get a padlock fairly cheap from most DIY shops and they shouldn't cost you more than a few pounds. 

I would double mesh the run - have mesh on the outside and inside of it, preferably covering up as much of the wood as possible. This way the rabbits won't chew the wood from the inside and the foxes won't be able to destroy the frame from the outside - alternatively you could go for metal supports on the run. 

We have had to proof ours against cats which is the same principle as above and has worked really well. The reason for the small mesh size is so that cats and foxes cannot get their paws or nose through the mesh for a cheeky swipe.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

catpud said:


> Regarding fox proofing, a good strong mesh is a must. They can chew through chicken wire, so you preferably want a heavy duty weld mesh with no bigger than half inch gaps, or you could go the whole hog if money is no issue and get mesh that is practically steel bars.
> 
> The other important one is ensuring that nothing can dig in or out so if anything is on top of soil it need to be meshed underneath then the soil put back, or concreted or slabs put down first (shouldn't be an issue with your patio, that's done already  )
> 
> ...


Some good advice. 

Foxes are very, very persistent and will be drawn to your garden.

Is there any way to make the garden itself more foxproof?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Could you not keep your bunnies inside?
Some of them are very good with toilet and some of them just need bit more training.


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

You can get Fox Watch Systems that emit sounds to deter the foxes but I am not sure if they would cause issues for your cats, I know that dogs can hear them. You say they are indoors so hopefully it wouldn't. Perhaps it would be worth contacting somebody in the know about that one?

Here is the website for the product

Foxwatch - Electronic Fox Deterrent

It's possible to go for electric netting on the tops of fences, but this might harm other animals and I am not so sure whether I would recommend that route.

There are spray repellents such as Scoot which are non toxic, it works through scent making the foxes think that the area is being patrolled by others and so is occupied territory. Or you could try prickle strips on top of fences - I have seen cats manage to bypass the fence prickles so not too sure whether they would be effective against foxes.

As foxes can easily jump a six foot fence, or climb and 8 foot fence if they are able to gain purchase it is quite difficult. I would expect that an overhang would help - looking into cat proof fencing but having it installed to keep animals out rather than in would be an option, but would not be cheap.

I would try the deterrents and see if they are effective before trying to physically fox proof the garden.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Rabbity12 said:


> Sorry to hear that Funky, bet they are hopping away happily at rainbow bridge waiting for you
> 
> Well, I have some good news. The carpenter came and was great. Said making the home shouldn't be too hard - it will be 8 foot 8 long and about one foot high at the lowest end but over 6 feet high at the highest. There is lots to consider and it will be costly but am so relieved it can be done! We plan to get two mini rex babies and have found a great ethical breeder nearby who we can visit soon  my main concern is fox proofing as we have foxes in the garden even in broad daylight....


Not long after we moved into this house I looked up one night as my dog was going ballistic and there was a huge fox outside my shed!  I make sure the guys are locked up every night, meshed the shed windows, had a run made of really thick log lap & thick fox proof mesh. The run is nailed to the front of the shed so access to the shed & rabbits is only through the bolted run. Everythin is on flagstones so they can't dig under.Plus my dog is an excellent deterrent plus my neighbours two. They all kick off around 8-9pm every night so it still knocks around but I havent seen it since. The rabbits thump at night sometimes but it wakes me up so I go to check.
Oh and I check the perimeter of the shed and run every day to make sure the fox hasn't had a chew from outside. I saw a post on facebook recently whereby the fox had had a damned good go at getting in the shed. Luckily the owner had double meshed the run and done two layers of wood so it didnt penetrate both layers.
My foxes don't sound as bold as yours though.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you, such good advice, I will look into everything you suggest! We can't keep them inside due to having 3 indoor only cats... I'm having a look at all the fox proofing suggestions as they are a problem round here, for example, I've got home from work today and there was one curled up asleep on the patio!!! I can't adjust the walls or do anything to the garden area as it is basically an original garden that is split between the houses, so we all have a strip, if that makes sense! Also, I plan to get two bunnies as this seems the best way forward and they will be a boy and girl. I will neuter both but when is best to do this as I don't want any accidental babies as they will be together from 8 weeks


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

When they are 8 weeks there is already risk...you should not keep them together until they are both neuter and than try to bind them after 5-6 weeks after neutering. Boys can be castrated from 4 months and girls from 5-6 months. One of my boy went to vet when he was 4 months but didn't develop his bit yet so had to wait another month.
I have seen post here about fox getting into the run which was brilliantly fox prof.fortunately nothing happened to bunnies.
Would your cats not accept bunnies? We had jack Russell crossbreed and she was brilliant with bunnies -she was 5 years old when we had our Funky-he boss her around;-)


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

You would have to keep them apart until they were neutered. The earliest I have had a doe neutered is 5-6 months. Could you not go to a rescue and get an already bonded pair from there? The ones near us regularly get baby buns in, neuter them, bond them then put them up for adoption. Maybe build a fox proof run around the hutch with a secure roof on it, then at least they can run to the hutch to hide and the fox cannot get any closer.:sneaky2:



This is Annie (rspca) and Elvis (lop eared dumped in a box). I didn't choose them so much as they appeared to pop into my life when i was least expecting it. But it's wonderful to see how they have grown in confidence and cheekiness as they have spent more time with me. When i go to the shelter I always see bunnies I could take home, but I know which ever one I end up with I will end up loving as I get to know their character. Little Annie was found stray on the streets of manchester. She is so tiny it's a wonder she survived. I love the fact she has a wonderful life now and see it as a huge V sign to the person who probably abandoned her rrr:

Maybe take a trip to your local rescue and see what pairs they have?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

You mentioned you want mini rex -I bet shelters would have them-maybe you need to check few.
I fell in love with my buns not because of their look but their character -first 4 I got from shop but now we take buns for rescue RSPCA or from people who are unable to keep them.
I have awesome bunnies - the RSPCA or other shelter would know characters of them, they bond them for you.
When you get babies -their character can change after they hit maturity and from lovely buns they can turn to aggressive, not tolerating other buns.
My friend Heidi -her post is here about Parker-she turned from bunny who was getting on with all other buns to the one who hates them all and gets really aggressive toward them so she is separated.
We have been lucky as all outa turned ok after hitting maturity although Morgan. My youngest one was pain in the b*m to rebond him with rabbit with who he spend first 4 months.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Lopside said:


> You would have to keep them apart until they were neutered. The earliest I have had a doe neutered is 5-6 months. Could you not go to a rescue and get an already bonded pair from there? The ones near us regularly get baby buns in, neuter them, bond them then put them up for adoption. Maybe build a fox proof run around the hutch with a secure roof on it, then at least they can run to the hutch to hide and the fox cannot get any closer.:sneaky2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love to rep you again,  but not allowed.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks, separate it is then! We did look at some local rescues but all were older bunnies and no mini Rexes. Also I don't drive and most of the rescues are a fair way from me. I have found a great breeder who isn't too far and went and looked at a litter that is ready in 5 weeks. They were gorgeous!!! We saw mum and dad who had fantastic temperaments and the rabbits are living a life of luxury. We talked for ages and ages with the breeder who was keen to vet us. We have put a deposit down on a lovely black otter girl and broken lilac boy. Sooooooo excited now! X


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh I see! Mini rexes are lovely 
You best get cracking with your hutch then!!:lol:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Would love to rep you again,  but not allowed.


Lol THE SYSTEM IS WRONG!!! We could just spend all day rapping each other :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

So I have to make a decision on the under step idea or going for a very tall hutch and then using the runaround connections. The hutch I like is Double Deluxe Rabbit Hutch With Run. What do you think? The space is upwards as I spoke to the guy who makes them and I can go to 7 foot high. This would be cheaper than building under the steps. What do you think? Ps I'm so pleased i found this website, would have been lost without all the fantastic advice


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ps, in the x large size not large!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Haha! I got my double hutch from Rob. And he recently made me a bespoke walk in run. His stuff is ace and lasts forever. I'd tell him you have a fox issue and he will customise the set up accordingly. He's a really nice bloke.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been reading this thread and giving rabbit housing a lot of thought.

To have a joiner make the housing fit under the stairs sounds absolutely fabulous, but you need to also consider the practicality of easy access and reach for cleaning purposes.

I would personally chose the Ryedale hutch and you can also give the rabbits additional exercise by allowing them out of their hutch when you are able to supervise them.

These fresh mornings its nice to have my morning coffee out on the patio with the rabbits playing in the garden.

You will make a perfect rabbit owner as you are putting a lot of thought and prep work into it.

We need to see photos as soon as possible


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks everyone for all your help, support and guidance, much appreciated! I'm going with a hutch built on the patio - 6ft long, 2 foot deep and just under 7 foot tall. Run on the bottom, then two layers and finally a roof area as well. I will have the bunnies free range outside or inside before work and then out all evening in the home when I'm back and on weekends. Getting really excited as I pick them up on the 16th March! I'll post some pics soon. Just got to research cat rabbit intros.... X


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

16th march?


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Oops, 16th May!! So excited now. Finalised all the hutch plans and it is starting to be made this Thurs. we have added a 5 foot by 4 foot run also, that folds away back into the bottom part of the hutch. I will post some pics when it is delivered in a few weeks.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Just wanted to update everyone as we now have the bunnies, Borgweg a black otter mini rex and Tatler a broken lilac mini rex. They are just adorable and so friendly. I have attached the pic of the hutch, it is made by the Hutch Man and it is fab!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Very pretty bunnies.


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you! They have such lovely natures and just want cuddles non stop! If you stop stroking and cuddling they keep pushing their noses in your face as if to say give us more attention!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

glad it's worked out for you! how easy is it to clean out?


----------



## Rabbity12 (Apr 10, 2014)

Thank you. It's really easy, which is a major plus and something I hadn't thought about so am v lucky! Got their vaccinations done today and they were good as gold, the vet was amazed at how friendly and chilled they were


----------

